# What old IP do you think they should bring back next gen?



## Kishido (Jun 1, 2013)

My IP was sadly one game long... But I would love to see it coming back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sony: Legend of Dragoon
Nintendo: Nazo No Murasame Jo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2013)

**Insert old Sega franchise here**


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2013)

legend of dragoon remake...


i had a dream that i could fly~ i could feel each moment as time goes by~  youd never be too far away~  you would always be here, i heard you say ~


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2013)

Not exactly that old, but another suikoden game would be nice


----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2013)

God knows how much I would love to see a new Killer Instinct

So many good memories


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Ultima. Got murdered by EA in the 90s already.
Syndicate. (as a proper game like XCom, not that generic fps reboot)


----------



## slickcat (Jun 1, 2013)

bloody roar and shemnue


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2013)

Half-Life


----------



## Yagura (Jun 1, 2013)

Megaman


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2013)

The Legend of Dragoon(either remake or prequel). I'm currently running a mafia game with it as the theme actually.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, and i'll just throw a revamp of live a live out there too


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2013)

Onimusha


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 2, 2013)

Bitches, we need a good and ol sci-fi game

YT channel


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

Grim Fandango
Psychonauts
Yoshi's Island
Jak and Daxter
Shadow of the Colossus
2d side-scrolling Metroid

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 2, 2013)

Starfox! Seriously Nintendo it's been 8 fucking years since a  home console release, one wasn't supposed to be a starfox game to begin with and the other was mainly a multiplayer party game. Command sucked and no the remake for the 3ds doesn't count! If  miyamoto wishes starfox was more popular, then he should buckle down and work on what people want in a starfox game and not foam in the title and characters into something un relatable. While you're at it put starfox 1 and 2 for the snes on the virtual console. Or better yet, upgrade them like you did with 64. /rant


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 2, 2013)

SEGA: Ristar and Vectorman
Treasure: MISCHIEF MAKERS!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

I miss megaman.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> Onimusha



Dawn of "Dreams" murdered that game brutally.


----------

